# كيفية تسليح خزان المياه الارضى



## eng_frg (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى

 ارجو منكم شرح كيفية تسليح خزان المياه الارضى وكيفيه عمل وصلات التسليح بين الارضية وجدران الخزان والسقف ,
وكذلك لاهل الخبرة فى التنفيذ نرجوا منهم القاء الضوء على ملاحظاتهم فى التنفيذ .​


----------



## احمد الديب (14 يونيو 2007)

*رسم تفصيلي لخزان ارضي*

اليك الملف مع تحياتي مهندس احمد الديب:55:
خزان ارضي.zip​


----------



## eng_frg (14 يونيو 2007)

ولكن يا اخوانى هنا فى السعوديه المقاولين يشتغلون على مزاج العميل فمثلا يريدون وضع رقة (طبقه )حديد واحدة فى الارضية والحوائط فانا فى حيرة اى االاحمال اولى بالتسليح ضغط المياه ام حمل التراب على الحائط والسوال بمعنى اخر فى اى جهة اضع حديد التسليح اذا كان طبقة واحدة . ارجوا الافاده


----------



## عمر المهدى ادريس (14 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخى الفاضل الهندسة لاتشترى بالمال ولا معنى لان نضع الحديد فى ناحيه واحده فاننا فى الاصل عند تصميم الخزان الارضى ناخذ فى الاعتبار حالتين اوثلاثه للتحميل ومنها ان الخزان فارغ وحوله ردم تراب وذلك فى حاله قبل التشغيل وحاله الخزان ممتلء وحوله فارغ اى لايوجد اتربه وذلك فى حاله اختبار الخزان بعد التنفيذ لمعرفه التسرب ومعالجته والحاله الثالثه وهى الخزان ممتلء وحوله ضغط اتربه وهى غالبا الحاله الامنه فيهم لذلك نجد ان الحالتين الاولى والثانيه هما الحرجتين لذلك يستوجب وضع رقتين داخليه وخارجيه هذا كلام الهندسة والعلم اما غير ذلك فلادخل لك كمهندس به .
هذا والله أعلى و أعلم .

م.عمر الهدى ادريس


----------



## eng_frg (14 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخى م عمر ولكن تخيل انك فى مدينه بالكامل يعملون الخزان الارضى بتلك الطريقه وانا مطالب به كذلك


----------



## eng_frg (14 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخى م عمر ولكن تخيل انك فى مدينه بالكامل يعملون الخزان الارضى بتلك الطريقه وانا مطالب انا اكون مثل باقى شركات المقاولات هنا الامر صعب ولكن ان شاء الله ساقنعهم بتقبل الامر وهو الاصل 2 طبقه والا كما قلت انت ....هذا كلام الهندسة والعلم اما غير ذلك فلادخل به كمهندس .


----------



## abd83 (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
كما قال الزميل من قبلي لايمكن وضع طبقة واحدة من التسليح 
و على كل حال لقد ارفقت لك ملف اوتوكاد كامل لخزان ماء تحت الارض
ارجو ان يفيدك


----------



## عمر المهدى ادريس (14 يونيو 2007)

اخى المهندس شكرا على تفهمك للامر ولكن دعنا نتحايل على الامر فلو انك فعلا اضررت لان تضع طبقه واحده فاننى كمهندس مدنى ارى ان اضع الطبقه الخارجية وذلك لانه غالبا انتم لاتجرون اختبار التسرب حيث انه لايضر فى مثل الخزانات الارضيه ولكن عندما تردم حول الخزان بعد التنفيذ يكون ضغط التربه هو الحرج وعنما يملا الخزان بالمياه فتقريبا يتعادل ضغط التراب مع ضغط الماء اما فى حاله تفريغ الخزان فان ضغط التراب هو ايضا الذى يكون حرج لذلك انا ارى فى حاله الضروره القصوى لوضع طبقه حديد واحده ان اضع الطبقه الخارجية .


----------



## eng_frg (14 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا م عمر 
نعم فعلا انا كان ذلك تفكيرى ولكن ساحاول اولا التحدث ان لابد من طبقتين


----------



## mazinar2003 (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهم نقطة يجب على المهندس المنفذ الانتباه لها واجادة عملها هي منطقة المفصل الانشائي بين ارضية الخزان والجدران وهي منطقة مانع التسرب water stoper حيث ان الكثير من المهندسين الذين ليس لديهم الخبرة في تنفيذ الخزانات يقع في خطا كبير يؤدي الى ان هذا المانع لا يعمل بشكل صحيح اي لا يؤدي وظيفته 
اذ يجب ان يكون نصفه بالتمام مغمورا ضمن صبة المرحلة الاولى من الصب(القاعدة وجزء صغير من الجدار )والنصف الثاني الاعلى ضمن جدار الخزان 
يكون ذلك من خلال تفصيل مهم وبسيط وهو hanged shutter الذي يمثل قالب الجزء الصغير من الجدار وهو الرقبة الصغيرة 



في جزء من المشروع الذي اديره حاليا وهو مشروع انشاء 18 مصنع لدينا خزانات ارضية هي خزانات مكافحة الحريق وخزان مياه الشرب وخزان معالجة مياه فضلات المصانع ولدي الكثير من الصور لهذه الخزانات في مراحل الانشاء المختلفة لكن لا اعرف كيف يمكن تحميل هذه الصور ربما لاحقا




شكرا لكم


المهندس
مازن الطــــائي
دبي


----------



## eng_frg (14 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك م مازن واريد منك اان تقول لى المزيد من تفاصيل التنفيذ و
اوجه ندائى للمشرفين لكى يشرحوا لك طريقة رفع الصور


----------



## كريم العاني (14 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اتفق مع كلام المهندس مازن والمهندس عمر 
فيجب وضع مانع التسرب water stoper 
حيث يكون نصفه في الارضية و النصف الاخر في الجدار 
وقد قمنا بتنفيذ نفق خدمة عدد 2 بطول 63 متر في احد المشاريع و كان هناك جدار طابوقي يسند الجدار الكونكريتي قبل الصب حيث كان ارتفاع الجدار بحدود4 متر ولم يكن مسند في التراب بصورة صحيحة وقد حصل شرخ في الجدار الطابوقي اثناء عملية صب الجدار الكونكريتي حيث اثرت عليه قوة قص ادت الى حدوث هذا الشرخ ولكن الحمد لله كان الشرخ بسيطا وقد قمنا بمعالجته فورا بأسناده بالتربة والحمد لله 
لذا انصحك اخي بسند الخزان بما يكفي من التراب للحفاظ عليه من الهدم 
المهندس : كريم العاني


----------



## mazinar2003 (16 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

من اهم التفاصيل ايضا هي نقاط الارتباط او الانابيب الداخلة او الخارجة من الخزان خصوصا من الجدران حيث يجب استعمال sleev مانع للتسرب water proofing sleeve يمنع تسرب المياه في منطقة الانبوب 
وهو عبارة عن انبوب يعمل له flang تساعد على زيادة تماسكه داخل الخرسانة وتمنع تسرب المياه 


- ايضا لزيادة عزل الخرسانة وعدم نفاذيتها للماء يتم اضافة مواد كيمائية تساعد في تقليل نفاذية الخرسانة مع الرج المناسب
-في بعض الاحيان وبسبب عدم الخبرة في عمل water stoper تحصل هناك مشاكل اذ لا يكون في موقعه الصحيح لذى يتم معالجة هذه المشكلة باضافة مادة شبه مطاطية تعمل على منع التسرب وهي مادة كيمياوية بشكل ربر مقطعه مربع ابعاده 2.5 او بشكل اخر حسب المصنع يوضع بشكل موازي لمانع التسرب لزيادة مسار الماء(في بعض انواعه يتمدد وينتفخ في حال ملامسته للماء مما يؤدي الى غلق اي منفذ) يتم لصق هذا الربر بواسطة صمغglue خاص عادة من صنع نفس الشركة المصنعة 

- عادة لا ينصح باستخدام البسكوت او cover blocks من الجهة الداخلية للخزان لانها ستشكل نقطة ضعف للتسرب من الداخل الى الخارج مما يؤدي الى تلف الحديد مستقبلا.

- من اهم النقاط في عزل الخزان استعمال طبقتين على الاقل من membrine بسمك 4ملم بمسافة تراكب 10 سم بالاتجاه العرضي (طول الخزان) و15 سم بالاتجاه العمودي(عمق الخزان) ثم يتم حماية هذا العزل بطبقة من الواح الحماية المسلحة بالالياف protection board .

- طبعا بالنسبة للتسليح عادة يعمل على طبقتين في القاعدة والجدران ونادرا ما يعمل بطبقة واحدة واذا حصل ذلك يفضل ان تكون على الوجه الخارجي بالنسبة للجدران.

-بعد عمل العزل water proofing تحت القاعدة يجب عمل صبة خرسانية pcc بسمك 5 سم scread concrete الغرض منها حماية طبقة العزل اثناء عمل التسليح .



شكرا لكم جميعا


المهندس 
مازن الطــــائي
دبي


----------



## ناهده (17 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين وألله يبارك فيكم على معلوماتكم ألممتازه وياريت تعطونا صور على مواقع ألأنشاء للخزانات


----------



## احمد الديب (17 يونيو 2007)

اخي الغالي بالنسبة لحديد التسليح يجب وضعه علي طبقتين لان سمك الجدار الخزان تعدي ال 16 سم سيبك من كلام المقاولين وثانيا اذا حبيت تشتغل مهندس ملكش دعوة الا بالهندسة


----------



## محسن 9 (17 يونيو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء اولا اشكركم لردودكم السؤال والجواب مفيد للجميع 
بالنسبة للمعلومات المقدمة رائعة ويستفيد منها 
كيفية تحميل الصور اسهل طريقة اتعامل معها كالاتي : 
من اضافة رد اكتب تعليق بسيط مثلا اليكم الصور ومن المرفقات اضغط لرفع المرفقات تستطيع رفع الصور ووضعها في المرفقات : بعد الدخول الى المرفقات اضغط استعراض وحدد مسار مكان الصور على كمبيوترك في اي ملف او في اي محرك اقراص موجودة وعند وصولك لملف الصور قم بفتحة او الصورة اذا كانت على سطح المكتب مفردة بدون ملف اضغط عليها مرتين سترجع الى صفحة المرفقات اضغط رفع ستأخذ وقت لرفعها وبعد اكمال الرفع قم بأرسال وستجد الموضوع مع المرفقات تم رفعهم للمنتدى ارجو أن اكون وضحت الفكرة


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (17 يونيو 2007)

اخي واخواني المهندسين عند الرد على اخونا السائل يجب ان يكون الرد هندسي فلماذا لا يمكن استخدام طبقة واحدة من التسليح هذا كلام غير هندسي بالعكس يمكن استخدام طبقة واحدة من حديد التسليح يكون التسليح فيها في مركز المقطع لكي يعمل الحديد بالاتجاهين ولكن تعتمد الاجهادات الاعلى في التصميم ويكون العمق الفعال في التصميم هو نصف السمك لمقطع الخزان ...


----------



## عمر المهدى ادريس (17 يونيو 2007)

أخى المهندس عيدان السبعاوى

اعتقد ان كلامك يشوبه بعض الخطأ فما سمعنا من قبل عن ان نضع الحديد فى منتصف القطاع ونفرض 

ان نصف القطاع فقط هو الذى يعمل ولو سلمنا جدلا بان نصف القطاع يعمل فان النصف الاخر لايعمل 

وبالتالى سيشرخ هذا النصف الغير فعال تاركا الجزء الفعال مما يؤدى لتسرب المياه لحديد التسليح 

وبالتالى اكسده ثم صدأ للحديد ثم سقوط للجزء الغير فعال والفعال ايضا.

هذا رايى وللجميع الحق فى ابداء الرأى

م/ عمر المهدى ادريس
مصـر - الاقصــر


----------



## eng.amani (17 يونيو 2007)

ياجماعه كلامكو جميل جدا بس ممكن :

تلخيص كل مافات في نقاط مختصرة 

اود انت اسال الmembrain هي نفسها رولات البولوبيد


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (18 يونيو 2007)

اخي عمر المهدي راجع موضوع الكونكريت المسلح جيداً وستعرف المهندس لا يسمع المهندس يقرأ هذا الامر متأكد منه وانت راجع معلوماتك اما بخصوص الشروخ فهي ان وصلت الى منتصف المقطع فهذا يعني ان المقطع فاشل اصلاً 
مع تحياتي


----------



## عمر المهدى ادريس (18 يونيو 2007)

اخي عيدان السبعاوى اما عن موضوع المهندس يقرأ ولا يسمع فانت تعلم جيدا اننا قد لانستخدم كثيرا من العلم الذى تم تحصيله اثناء الدراسه ولكن نستخدم البعض ونكتسب الخبرات ممن هم اكبر منا خبره وهو ايضا علم لكنه علم تجريبى وانا عندما اقول ماسمعت من قبل اعنى ما سمعت من اهل الخبره فى مجال التصميم عن ان نضع حديد الحائط بالمنتصف اما بخصوص الشروخ فانها ستصل حتما للحديد وذلك كما ذكرت لك الاجزاء الخارجيه التى لاتحتوى على حديد ستشرخ فعلا لان ليس بها حديد وهى معرضه لشد نتيجه العزوم الخارجيه او الداخليه وبذلك لا يكون القطاع كله فعال وحتما سيتسرب الماء خلال باقى القطاع كله .
ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير على الالتزام بالحوار الجاد والهادىء من اجل المعرفه .

م.عمر المهدى ادريس
مصر - الاقصـــر
مع تحياتي


----------



## حمد المطيري (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أشكركم إخواني على هذه المعلومات القيمه وأود إضافة التالي:-
- يمكن إستخدام حديد تسليح مدهون بطبقتين من epoxy paint لمقاومة الصدأ
-يمكن عزل الخزان من الداخل والخارج بماده إسمنتيه خاصه مانعه للرشح مثل (zypix )
-يمكن وضع طبقه من ال membraine بين القاعده المسلحه وطبقة النظافه pc وعمل رفرفه بالعازل وبعد الإنتهاء من الجدار يتم لصق هذه الرفرفه على الجدار وحمايتها بprotection board 

وجزاكم الله خيرا على مشاركاتكم


----------



## ورد (22 سبتمبر 2007)

ششششكرا و اتمنى المزيد


----------



## فهيد الهادفي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك مهندس م مازن عاى هذا المجهود


----------



## blackmo0on (23 سبتمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين جدا علي هذة المشاركات الرائعه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## engramy (1 يناير 2008)

مشكورين على الرسومات والمخططات
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منير الجزائري (3 يناير 2008)

شكرا للعضو السائل وكدلك العضو المجيب


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (4 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## E.Yousrey (2 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------

